
VENUE – Stop Not Going on Dates. - bowmanaj
http://StopTheSwipe.com
======
bowmanaj
Venue is a dating app that forces users to actually meet offline.

Users choose from a list of curated local events that they are interested in
attending on a night they are free. Next, they have the opportunity to match
with others interested in that same event. Finally, you can chat for 24 hours
prior to the event and then you meet at the Venue the old-fashioned way,
offline.

~~~
DrScump
The confirmation page is a difficult read (black and orange text on color
photo background).

------
bowmanaj
I did see that app a few months ago. I think they have since closed shop.

Our value prop and execution plan is a little different. We are focused on
positioning VENUE as the absolute best things to do in your city. And keeping
the user onboarding simple is important as well.

------
sanfranhomie1
Interesting. Isn't it just the same as
[http://www.sndbxapp.com](http://www.sndbxapp.com) ??

------
steanne
having a domain name that doesn't actually include the app name is not so good
for name recognition.

~~~
bowmanaj
Totally agree! Our website lives at govenue.co and we just use
stoptheswipe.com for one of our marketing campaigns!

Thank you for your advice and for checking us out!

